# Ritz Resort in Freeport closed? RCI now wants to move us to Ocean Reef Yacht Club



## RumRunner (Aug 3, 2006)

Good evening all!  I just arrived home to find a message on my answering machine from RCI saying that the Ritz Beach Resort in Freeport was closed and I would not be able to stay there for my upcoming visit (9/2-9/9).  I had exchanged into this resort well over a year ago and got a 3 bedroom unit that sleeps 8.  I was very excited as I'd be able to bring people with me and all have their own private areas for the stay.

Now RCI wants to move me to the Ocean Reef Yacht Club.  At first I was excited when I saw that it was RID but as I did more research I found out that it has no beach (I have no intention of renting a car to drive places and don't want to waste money on taxis), it's a long walk or drive or taxi ride to anything like shopping or casino, and the average age of people staying there is not what we were looking for (we are in our 30's and looking for fun and late nights, reviews said most of the people at this resort are retired, not that there's a thing wrong with that  ).  We just were hoping to be with people our age.

So here's my dilemma.  We are less than a month away from this trip and airfare has already been purchased.  Does anyone have a better suggestion of an alternative to ask RCI about to move us to in Freeport?  We'd really like to be more in the midst of things and really be on a beach.  I can't call RCI back until Saturday, when the lady said she'd be back in the office.

I've never had anything like this happen since I've been exchanging and am very dissapointed.  The only good thing is now I'm traveling with just one other girl and not the 6 or 8 originally going so I guess if I had to take a smaller unit for a better location I'd do that.

I appreciate any advice or input anyone has!  Thank you!

Amy


----------



## shagnut (Aug 14, 2006)

What happened to the Ritz? Have you called them directly? shaggy


----------



## Patricia (Aug 14, 2006)

*maybe http://www.grand-bahama.com could help you...*

Hello Amy:

There is an excellent website that could possibly give you some help:

www.grand-bahama.com   This website has info on Activites, Where
to Stay, the History of the Island, Travel Tips, etc.  

In addition, if you click on NEWSGROUPS, this is a chat group very
similiar to Tug.  If you read the different threads, your question may
be answered.  Also, if you care to register, this will allow you to make
postings and ask questions.  The folks are very good at giving information...
many of these folks have been going to the Bahamas for years and years.

Good luck,
Regards,
Patricia


----------



## dixie (Aug 15, 2006)

Island seas resort is better than the Ocean reef. It does have a beach. we have stayed at both. We have always rented a car. You will enjoy the port Lucaya area. I don't think RCI has any TS in that area. You can go there and sit by the pool etc. The pool at Island seas is nice too just nothing like the port Lucaya pool. The Island seas resort will put you across the street on the canal. We found it wasn't bad over there and not a far walk to the main pool. Good Luck!


----------



## RumRunner (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for the tips.  I did use that other message board and it was very helpful.  The Ritz is definitely closed for the week I was due to go.  I did ask RCI if they could put us in something, like the Island Seas, even if it was a smaller unit and they said they'd see what they could do.  But have not heard a word yet.


----------



## Riggo (Dec 1, 2006)

*Reopenned?*

Has the Ritz Beach Resort reopenned?


----------



## jtridle (Dec 1, 2006)

RumRunner said:
			
		

> Now RCI wants to move me to the Ocean Reef Yacht Club.  Amy



Be careful and read a lot about these Bahama resorts.  I'm not sure if it is Ocean Reef or not but one I read about had what I thought was just terribly exorbitant rip off utility fees and/or taxes.  I mean it really added a lot to the price of the trade.  I just cant' remember which one I was reading about.


----------



## RumRunner (Dec 5, 2008)

*Update*

I was asked to post an update to this thread about where we finally did stay.  We did stay at the Ocean Reef Yacht Club in a 3-bedroom townhome (after being cancelled at a confirmed Rizt unit).  There was only two of us who went so we had more than enough space.  We had two small outdoor patio areas we used for breakfast and late night cocktails.  We were there the first week of September 2006 and for the most part the weather was decent.  There was one day it was horrible and we didn't leave the resort except late afternoon to go into town for a meal.  

I really enjoyed staying at this resort and would stay here again.  I don't recall having any super high utility charge for staying here, but it was 2 years ago.  They do have a shuttle that takes you to a grocery store and that was very helpful.  Groceries are much more expensive than we are used to.

We really enjoyed our trip to Freeport and I would go again.  Everyone is very friendly!


----------



## rsnash (Dec 5, 2008)

*Ocean Reef & Car vs Taxi/Bus use*

We're staying at Ocean Reef in a couple weeks, so I appreciate the update. 

I started a new thread to ask some other questions, click.


----------

